# USEFlags - kleine Frage

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich beispielsweise emerge -av mozilla-firefox eingebe,

dann erscheint cairo dabei.

Hinter beiden stehen USEFlags, entweder in rot oder in blaut.

Nun meine Frage:

Sind diese dort zu sehenden USEFlags nur Vorschläge

oder sind die bereits mit eingebunden, so dass ENTER genügt.

Das ist mir leider so noch nicht ganz klar.

cairo wird nicht mit-compiliert, weil USE="X" erforderlich ist.

Doch woher soll ich das vorher wissen?

Danke im voraus für Tipps und entschuldigt meine "Ahnungslosigkeit" trotz Studium des Handbuchs.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Doch woher soll ich das vorher wissen?
> 
> Danke im voraus für Tipps und entschuldigt meine "Ahnungslosigkeit" trotz Studium des Handbuchs.
> ...

 

Hi Manfred,

ich fürchte du musst dich wirklich mal zusammenreißen und ein wenig "mehr" mühe investieren. Wenn du möchtest das man deine Fragen beantwortet. Das steht nicht genau im Handbuch zugegeben. Aber niemand will ein Handbuch hier das aufgebaut ist wie eine Bildzeitung.

Aber mit einer Gesunden Beobachtungsgabe fällt das intuitiv auf. Selbst wenn man keinen FARBMONITOR hat.

Gesetzt Useflags sehen so aus "gnome" mögliche nicht eingebaute Useflags so "-gnome" und noch nicht eingebaute, neue Useflags so "*gnome".

Du hättest auch einfach mal was Compilieren können mit unterschiedlich gesetzten Useflags und schauen wie anschließend die useflags gesetzt sind.

```
# emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11  USE="gnome ipv6 java -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel% -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 31 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 31 kB

```

----------

## ManfredB

Danke,

aber ich habe meine Frage wohl nicht richtig bedacht.

Mir geht es genau um das, was du da bei mozilla-firefox anzeigst:

USE ......

Sind diese USE-Flags nur ein Vorschlag?

Oder muss ich -je nach Wunsch und Bedarf - die dort gezeigten USE-Flags

vor emerge schreiben?

USE="-gnome usw" emerge mozilla-firefox.

Nur das sollte meine Frage aussagen.

Entschuldige, wenn ich es komplizierter gemacht habe als ich wollte.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## schachti

Die USE flags, die Dir bei

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -av foo
> 
> 

 

angezeigt werden, sind auch die, die tatsächlich benutzt werden, falls Du die Abfrage mit y bestätigst.

----------

## ManfredB

Danke, jetzt habe ich es gerafft.

So lerne ich immer wieder ein bißchen mehr dazu.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## blice

Sehr schön, und wenn Du jetzt Use-Flags siehst die "-rot" oder "-rot%" sind ,  welche Du aber gerne "GRÜN" hättest, kannst Du diese aktivieren mit :

```

USE="glitz" emerge *irgendwas*

```

Der elegantere Weg ist über das packages.use-file zu gehen , zb:

```

localhost bodo # emerge -pv audacious

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/audacious-1.3.2  USE="nls -chardet" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.5  USE="aac alsa esd flac mad modplug musepack nls oss vorbis -adplug -arts -chardet -jack -lirc -pulseaudio -sid -sndfile -timidity -tta -wavpack -wma" 0 kB 

localhost bodo # echo "media-plugins/audacious-plugins arts -oss" >> /etc/portage/package.use      

localhost bodo # emerge -pv audacious

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.5.5  USE="alsa esd mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas -xinerama" 945 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/audacious-1.3.2  USE="nls -chardet" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.5  USE="aac alsa arts esd flac mad modplug musepack nls vorbis -adplug -chardet -jack -lirc -oss -pulseaudio -sid -sndfile -timidity -tta -wavpack -wma" 0 kB 

```

Oder eine systemweite Eintragung für alle zukünftigen emerges:

```

localhost bodo # emerge -pv audacious

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/audacious-1.3.2  USE="nls -chardet" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.5  USE="aac alsa esd flac mad modplug musepack nls oss vorbis -adplug -arts -chardet -jack -lirc -pulseaudio -sid -sndfile -timidity -tta -wavpack -wma" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

localhost bodo # echo 'USE="$USE -oss arts"' >> /etc/make.conf

localhost bodo # emerge -pv audacious

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.5.5  USE="-alsa -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -jack -kdeenablefinal -mp3 -nas -vorbis -xinerama" 945 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/audacious-1.3.2  USE="nls -chardet" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.5  USE="arts nls -aac -adplug -alsa -chardet -esd -flac -jack -lirc -mad -modplug -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -sid -sndfile -timidity -tta -vorbis -wavpack -wma" 0 kB 

```

Wobei das letzte Beispiel einfach die Use-Flags in der make.conf erweitert. 

Wichtig ist hier die genaue Reihenfolge der ' " " ' , sonst geht das Schief.

----------

## Finswimmer

WARNUNG:

Blices erster Vorschlag:

USE="foo" emerge bar

berücksichtigt die USE Flags nur bei dem jetzigen Emerge. Für alle weiteren Updates/Emerges gelten dann wieder die Standardeinstellungen.

Daher ist das generell nur zum schnellen Testen zu empfehlen!

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Oder muss ich -je nach Wunsch und Bedarf - die dort gezeigten USE-Flags
> 
> vor emerge schreiben?
> ...

 

So solltest du sowieso nie etwas emergen. Denn wenn du 30 Pakete damit emerged hast, weisst du dann noch welches du mit welchen Flags installiert hast? Ausserdem, wenn du einene emerge --update world machst und z.B. mozilla-firefox dabei ist, dann wird der NICHT mehr mit diesen USE Flags kompiliert. 

Wenn du global eine USE Flag setzen/löschen willst, dann mach das in /etc/make.conf. Wenn du z.B. java nur für mozilla-firefox setzen willst, dann erstell in /etc/portage/package.use eine Datei Namens mozilla-firefox und fülle die Informationen da rein.

Aber eben. Eigentlich steht das ja alles im Handbuch

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Max Steel

öööh stigmata, du solltest dazu sagen, das /etc/portage/package.use entweder ein Ordner oder eine Datei sein kann, je nach Verlangen des Benutzers.

Wobei die Namen der Dateien im Ordner egal sind, was dabei wichtig ist ist die Syntax der Dateien, aber du hast recht, es steht eigentlich alles im

Handbuch

----------

## schachti

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So solltest du sowieso nie etwas emergen.
> 
> 

 

So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Gerade, wenn man einfach nur mal was ausprobieren will, macht es schon Sinn, erstmal USE=foo emerge bar anzuwerfen und wenn alles so ist, wie man es will, den Eintrag in /usr/portage/package.use zu machen...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> [...]das /etc/portage/package.use entweder ein Ordner oder eine Datei sein kann[...]

 

Naja, es steht ja im Handbuch. Da wollte ich mich nicht wiederholen  :Wink: 

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> So solltest du sowieso nie etwas emergen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ja, ich dachte wenn er den oben genannten Link nochmals folgt und die Handbuchpassagen durchliest, dann wird er schon von selber den Absatz Deklarieren von temporären USE-Flags lesen und sehen, wann man das benutzen kann  :Smile: 

----------

